# Could I have broken something?



## Tezzle (Aug 20, 2022)

Opened throttlestop to check why's my CPU throttling(BD PROCHOT apparently) but haven't clicked anything other than options and limits, and the CORE,GPU,RING buttons in limit reasons, is there ANY chance I broke something?Should I worry about my laptop now?(i7-7700hq, MSI GT62VR 7RE laptop)


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2022)

I'd let @unclewebb chime in, but my gut feeling is telling me, no. This is all software level changes and the CPU is still going to have the normal protections that Intel puts in place. I can't imagine that just using throttlestop would cause a problem. I can't even really imagine it ever causing a problem beyond impacting longevity of the part, but even that is a stretch since Intel already designs these chips to bounce off the thermal limit to maximize performance.


----------



## Tezzle (Aug 20, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I'd let @unclewebb chime in, but my gut feeling is telling me, no. This is all software level changes and the CPU is still going to have the normal protections that Intel puts in place. I can't imagine that just using throttlestop would cause a problem. I can't even really imagine it ever causing a problem beyond impacting longevity of the part, but even that is a stretch since Intel already designs these chips to bounce off the thermal limit to maximize performance.


Right!Thank you.
I haven't clicked anything other than the things I've mentioned so I don't think I even changed anything?Unless just running it changes something.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2022)

Lots of MSI motherboards have BD PROCHOT throttling issues. A tiny sensor, usually on the motherboard, has likely gone bad. This tells the CPU to go into full throttling mode so it slows down to the slowest possible speed. If your temperatures are OK then I would clear the BD PROCHOT check box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. This tells the CPU to ignore these throttling messages so you can enjoy running your CPU at its full Intel rated speed. Your CPU will still be able to thermal throttle and slow down if the CPU ever gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. BD PROCHOT and PROCHOT (processor hot) are two different things. 

Post some screenshots of ThrottleStop if you need any help.


----------



## Tezzle (Aug 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Lots of MSI motherboards have BD PROCHOT throttling issues. A tiny sensor, usually on the motherboard, has likely gone bad. This tells the CPU to go into full throttling mode so it slows down to the slowest possible speed. If your temperatures are OK then I would clear the BD PROCHOT check box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. This tells the CPU to ignore these throttling messages so you can enjoy running your CPU at its full Intel rated speed. Your CPU will still be able to thermal throttle and slow down if the CPU ever gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. BD PROCHOT and PROCHOT (processor hot) are two different things.
> 
> Post some screenshots of ThrottleStop if you need any help.


Right!Appreciate it. Highest temperature I've seen was 85C, and BD PROCHOT kicks in randomly in more CPU intensive games, just for a second each time, even at 75C.

And about that original question, could I have broken/changed anything by just running ThrottleStop and clicking the buttons I've mentioned?Should I worry?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2022)

Tezzle said:


> Should I worry?


Will that solve your problem? No so why bother.

BD PROCHOT throttling is a hardware problem. You can use ThrottleStop to fix these issues. Nothing you click on inside ThrottleStop will cause these issues. I would clear the BD PROCHOT box so you can use your computer as Intel intended.


----------



## Tezzle (Aug 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Will that solve your problem? No so why bother.
> 
> BD PROCHOT throttling is a hardware problem. You can use ThrottleStop to fix these issues. Nothing you click on inside ThrottleStop will cause these issues. I would clear the BD PROCHOT box so you can use your computer as Intel intended.


Oh I'm not talking about that BD PROCHOT right now,I understand what you've said about that.
Now I'm simply worried whether I could have accidentally caused some other issues or changed anything by simply opening ThrottleStop to check the limit reasons as I've never used it before.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2022)

Tezzle said:


> issues


ThrottleStop does not make any long term changes. You can delete it and reboot at anytime to return things to normal. If you ever have a problem, post some screenshots and ask away.


----------



## Tezzle (Aug 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop does not make any long term changes. You can delete it and reboot at anytime to return things to normal. If you ever have a problem, post some screenshots and ask away.


Right!Thank you for your help and patience, that answered most of my concerns. One last question to make sure I understand it, does ThrottleStop make any changes by itself just by opening it?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2022)

Tezzle said:


> does ThrottleStop make any changes by itself just by opening it


ThrottleStop might make some minor change by just opening it up. I am not 100% sure about this. I have tried to turn off as many automatic features as possible but it still might try to automatically fix some obscure throttling problem automatically on some CPU. ThrottleStop supports thousands of CPUs and I only own two computers at the moment. There are not enough hours in the day to test every possible combination. 

This really does not matter. At any time you can delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and reboot if you want to get rid of ThrottleStop or if you want a clean start. You are not going to break anything by using ThrottleStop. Do a Google search. Millions of people use ThrottleStop. It is hard to find any horror stories where ThrottleStop was to blame. ThrottleStop has fixed way more computers than it has broken. That is why after 10+ years, people keeping downloading and using ThrottleStop every day.


----------



## Tezzle (Aug 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop might make some minor change by just opening it up. I am not 100% sure about this. I have tried to turn off as many automatic features as possible but it still might try to automatically fix some obscure throttling problem automatically on some CPU. ThrottleStop supports thousands of CPUs and I only own two computers at the moment. There are not enough hours in the day to test every possible combination.
> 
> This really does not matter. At any time you can delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and reboot if you want to get rid of ThrottleStop or if you want a clean start. You are not going to break anything by using ThrottleStop. Do a Google search. Millions of people use ThrottleStop. It is hard to find any horror stories where ThrottleStop was to blame. ThrottleStop has fixed way more computers than it has broken. That is why after 10+ years, people keeping downloading and using ThrottleStop every day.


Alright, thank you for everything and apologies for bothering you.

One last thing!By reboot you just mean the Windows restart?Because I tried googling that yesterday and some posts said restart isn't enough.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 21, 2022)

Turn your computer completely off. That will reset your CPU. 

No one has ever been quite this concerned about using ThrottleStop. Maybe you should not be using it. 

Where is your sense of adventure? You only learn something new when things go wrong. Don't live life in fear!


----------



## Tezzle (Aug 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Turn your computer completely off. That will reset your CPU.
> 
> No one has ever been quite this concerned about using ThrottleStop. Maybe you should not be using it.
> 
> Where is your sense of adventure? You only learn something new when things go wrong. Don't live life in fear!


Guess I'm just very paranoid about breaking my laptop heh, Apologies if I'm annoying you.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 21, 2022)

Tezzle said:


> I'm just very paranoid about breaking my laptop


Your laptop is already broken. It has a BD PROCHOT throttling problem. BD PROCHOT throttling on MSI motherboards is nothing new. Stop worrying that you are going to break your laptop any more than it is already broken.

Use ThrottleStop to clear the BD PROCHOT box and you can use your laptop for many years to come. If you leave BD PROCHOT enabled, your laptop will likely become slower and more unusable. At some point your computer might be permanently stuck at its slowest speed. ThrottleStop is a tool to fix this common problem. ThrottleStop should be the least of your worries. 

Using ThrottleStop to solve your BD PROCHOT throttling problem seems like an easy decision to make.


----------



## Tezzle (Aug 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your laptop is already broken. It has a BD PROCHOT throttling problem. BD PROCHOT throttling on MSI motherboards is nothing new. Stop worrying that you are going to break your laptop any more than it is already broken.
> 
> Use ThrottleStop to clear the BD PROCHOT box and you can use your laptop for many years to come. If you leave BD PROCHOT enabled, your laptop will likely become slower and more unusable. At some point your computer might be permanently stuck at its slowest speed. ThrottleStop is a tool to fix this common problem. ThrottleStop should be the least of your worries.
> 
> Using ThrottleStop to solve your BD PROCHOT throttling problem seems like an easy decision to make.


Right, I guess you are right and I'm just being weird and stupid about it. I think I'll keep it for now, but if the issue does get worse as you said, then I'll disable it. For now it's only happening in very intensive games. It's never too late to disable it, right?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 21, 2022)

Tezzle said:


> It's never too late to disable it


That is true but why wait? I would disable it immediately and I would forever leave it disabled. There is never a legit reason to slow a CPU down to its minimum speed. That makes for a miserable user experience which is not what Intel wants users to be having with one of their CPUs. 

Always remember that your CPU will slow down to protect itself against any damage if it ever gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is enabled or disabled.


----------



## Tezzle (Aug 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Always remember that your CPU will slow down to protect itself against any damage if it ever gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is enabled or disabled.


Oh, I didn't realize that it's safe to disable it like that...Thank you for explaining.


----------

